
Lego a “better investment than shares and gold” - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/investing/11817380/Lego-a-better-investment-than-shares-and-gold.html
======
legulere
Every day someone will stand up that's willing to pay huge sums for something
that has an intrinsic value that's way lower. Rarity isn't enough, there also
needs to be an demand.

The hard part is guessing what people will want (now: legos, old cars) and
what people won't want anymore (antique furniture and stamps are dropping in
price right now)

In the end it's just gambling.

~~~
cJ0th
Back in the days my sister enjoyed playing Tetris on the Game Boy. A couple of
weeks ago I decided to buy her a Game Boy and Tetris and make it part of this
year's Christmas present.

As I am usually not interested in (vintage) gaming I initially thought that
game boys should be cheap. Sure, there are many people who'd like to purchase
one for nostalgic reasons. But then again, the supply is probably not small.

As it turned out I noticed an interesting, at first sight, paradox pattern:
The newer the Game Boy model, the cheaper it was on Ebay. If you think about
it it makes perfect sense for the original Game Boy is the most iconic one.
Yet it is somewhat counterintuitive that the technically best Game Boy is the
cheapest one. [0]

While the classic Game Boy usually ends up at 40-50 €, the Game Boy Advanced
tends to cost around 17 € (+/\- 5€). I was lucky and scored a GBA+Tetris DX
for 14 €.

[0] That is Game Boy < Game Boy Color < Game Boy Advacend; the SP wasn't that
cheap I think.

~~~
r00fus
Perhaps it's not demand but supply? I imagine there are probably significantly
more GBAs (as the market grew) out there than original gameboys... Especially
considering the original is older so fewer are likely functional.

~~~
cJ0th
Intersting point! I haven't considered that.

------
jtlien1
Had a friend that collected legos and put them all in his basement.
Unfortunately, the basement had moisture problems and all his lego boxes got
mildewed. Last I was him, he was cleaning them and putting them into a covered
trailer. Make sure you have a clean dry place to store them.

